# Central Boiler model CL-17, need a little info.



## Teddy.Scout (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a chance to grab a Central Boiler CL-17 outdoor boiler.
Any opinions on it, how big it is as to how much it could heat and also any thing I should now when looking at it. I am able to get this on the cheap and was hoping for some opinion. Also it is a 1993 model in decent cosmetic shape.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jun 18, 2010)

I have done all major searches, and can't find any info.
Called Central Boiler and was told to call a dealer and was given 3 phone numbers of local dealers.
Called dealers and they have don't have info "per say" but they do service them! LOL!!!!

Just need to know about that model in a nut shell, any help would be grateful!!!!


----------



## Steveguy (Jun 18, 2010)

The cl-17 is very similar in size to a 50 36 central boiler. I have a 5036 and heat a 1350sqft house, a 24x36 attatched garage and a 26x60 shop with it. In real cold weather I don't get really long burn times, but I think it works well with 2-3 fills daily. Most of the time I check it twice a day anyway, but don't always fill it way up. I also just purchased a CL-17 from the father of a friend of mine that seems in good shape. I can post back and say more about it.


----------



## Steveguy (Jun 18, 2010)

More about the CL-17... The newer cb5036 has the draft door in the door of the stove, the old one has it coming in through the side of the firebox. The new one has an electronic temp control, the old one has a simple thermostatic switch. My new one has failed once already,(3 yrs old) the old one ran for 12 yrs. and is still functional. 
The chimney pipe adapter on the back is built differently, with the new one using stainless insulated piping, and the old one had some kind of stainless inner pipe with some wrap and an outer pipe. I'm going to install the CL17 at a house I own that my parents live in near me so I've been cleaning up and getting it ready to put in. I think I will fabricate an adapter to use regular class A insulated chimney pipe on it.
The biggest difference is that the older stove sits right down on the pad, there is no space under it for pipes and pumps, and there is no side compartment for the pumps etc. Previously it was installed with the pump in the basement. This also puts the door pretty low to the ground. I welded up a framework and welded it to the bottom of the unit to raise it about 16" to a similar height as the newer one, which will allow me to put pump under the stove, as well as easier filling of the firebox. The pipe fittings also come out the bottom of the water jacket instead of the side as the newer ones.
So, I intend to enclose my framework with steel similar to the original tin, and insulate it underneath again, and have an access cover to get to pump etc.

To make a long story short...( I guess that bus left long ago!) If you want to take a chance on an older boiler, these seem pretty good, I haven't used mine yet, but am intending to this fall.


----------

